# Let The Prisoner Glow!



## TRENDON (May 24, 2000)




----------



## Harold Sage (Apr 6, 2008)

Cool Effect. :thumbsup:
Must be all the prison food that made him glow.


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Truly amazing work! He's my next victim!


----------



## TRENDON (May 24, 2000)

Thanks guys.
The prison food?
Yeah, maybe, LOL.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Wow Fantastic Job:thumbsup::thumbsup:
Mcdee:wave:


----------



## TRENDON (May 24, 2000)

mcdougall said:


> Wow Fantastic Job:thumbsup::thumbsup:
> Mcdee:wave:


Thank you, McDougall. http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/member.php?u=43437


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

Great work! Maybe he glows because he was kept near the Springfield Nuclear Powerplant.


----------



## TRENDON (May 24, 2000)

Dr. Brad said:


> Great work! Maybe he glows because he was kept near the Springfield Nuclear Powerplant.


Thanks, DR. Brad.


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Nice to see the use of glow in the dark paint. Which paint did you use?


----------



## TRENDON (May 24, 2000)

Xenodyssey said:


> Nice to see the use of glow in the dark paint. Which paint did you use?


What I do is,...
I started off with the Glow kit.
I use washes on the glow pieces to show some detail.
I then dry-brush over with glow paint.

The paint I use is, Deco Art.

Thanks.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Ha! Great thread title! 

Also, great work on the glow version. I've never figured a way to make glow kits look good in both lighted and glowing versions. You seem to have worked out an ingenious compromise, here. And there is a distinct advantage in the kit having bones that can be glowing vs. what's available on most kits.


----------



## TRENDON (May 24, 2000)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Ha! Great thread title!
> 
> Also, great work on the glow version. I've never figured a way to make glow kits look good in both lighted and glowing versions. You seem to have worked out an ingenious compromise, here. And there is a distinct advantage in the kit having bones that can be glowing vs. what's available on most kits.


Thanks Perfesser C.
I bought this glow paint a couple of years ago but it doesn't work like regular paint.
For the most part, it's invisible in the light.
I found that it worked best when dry-brushed onto a kit.
So, I just decided to find a use for the paint and rebuild the kits that I grew up with, the Glow Monsters of the 70's.


----------

